# outlook 2003 email shows header only no text in body



## pnbs44 (Dec 24, 2008)

my outlook 2003 only shows the email header and no text in the body. it seems coincidental but it started happening after i added email access to my smartphone. i was trying to get access on my phone as well as my laptop. now when i receive an email, regardless of whether i get it on the phone or the laptop directly thru the outlook client on my laptop, it only has a header and no body. have you ever run into that before?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *pnbs44*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

Has this issue been solved?

If not, if you double click the header, in Outlook 2003, does Outlook download the body of the message?
If it doesn't check this setting in Outlook 2003:
Tools > Send/Receive > Send/Receive Settings > Define Send/Receive Groups

Click the: *Edit* button.
On the left side all mail accounts associated with this group will be listed, click each mail account and verify on the right side that the option: *Download complete item including attachments* is selected.

If that option was already selected, do you have the setting *Leave a copy of messages on the server* enabled?
In Outlook 2003:
Tools > E-mail Accounts > View or change existing e-mail accounts > Next
Select the first e-mail account and click: *Change*
Click the: *More Settings* button
Select the: *Advanced tab*

Place a check mark in: *Leave a copy of messages on the server*

I do not have a smartphone, does it have similar options for downloading messages, as in Leave a copy of messages on the server, or downloading the full message or just the headers?

Let us know what you find. If you have already solved this issue, future readers may benefit if you post your solution.


----------



## pnbs44 (Dec 24, 2008)

thanks for the reply. the file:///F:/MEMORIES 2.wps"download complete item including attachments" was already enabled. the second suggestion "leave a copy of message on the server" was not however. i just enabled that so will need to see if that helps. oddly enough, over the past few days i received several emails (all from different senders), all of which were blank in the body, with the exception of one. the only one that had text in the body was the email from techsupportguy letting me know their was a response to my question. anyways, i'll post again once i see if the change worked or not.


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

OK 

Did you find any of those options on the smartphone?

I believe Tech Support Guy sends only plain text messages, perhaps the other messages were HTML? Did you recognize the sender's address? Could it have been Spam?
One way to verify would be to login to the web mail server and view the messages.

Also, try sending yourself a few test messages, from Outlook 2003.
Send a plain text message and send a message in HTML format to check the results.


----------

